# On the roto....again!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well , here is the 67 body, back on the rotisserie again. Flushed the firewall and enlarged the tranny tunnel.......chassis goes to powder coat on Friday.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

When ya gonna tub it for the 15" meats ??:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On the Roto Again....wasn't that a Willie Nelson song??


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice. What else are you planning to do to the body? I cant wait to see and hear that blower motor running......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> When ya gonna tub it for the 15" meats ??:lol:


 Mitch, I stupidly didn't do that ,coulda had the chassis built narrowed and all.......Jeff, Yes I think it was a Willie Nelson song, he looks like he could use a resto right about now. ONE, The body will look stock outside except for the Le Mans hood with the hole in it...I was going to put 1972 GTO "fender extractors" in the front fenders, but was talked out of doing that also....Probably a good thing. Original seams will be welded, ground, and smoothed during the body work process. Eric:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Good call on no extractors, looks two much like TA stuff and not era correct. Car is one of the best looking as is. Doesn't need much to be fantastic..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree the lines on the 66/67' are some of the most iconic in the auto world, took chrysler 3 years to steal them for the charger...better get some sticky rubber E, i just bump the pedal and the 245's bark, but you gotta love it...arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lookin good E. :cheers

How big of rubber are you going with? Street and/or Drag tires? Did you ever decide on rims? :confused

Inquiring minds want to know. :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The body shop is going to trim the rear wheel moldings and wheel wells (good for about 3/4" more clearance)....so far it looks like Continental Extreme Contact DW tires. -- 275/45 ZR-18 for the rear on either 9"or 10" rims...something a little more narrow for the front. I gotta wait till the body is back on the chassis so I can get some real good measurements for backspace/offset, etc...... I will probably go with some Billet Specialties wheels. HAS ANYONE seen the JIM WANGERS RallyeII wheels on his website??? I really like rallye I 's better but it is an idea....I think I should have mini-tubbed for maximum traction but "guys" tell me I'll be OK with stock wheel wells...:willy::confused Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are 2 ideas.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I have seen the Wangers wheels in person and they look excellent. Also, that guy I met at the races with the IA-2 single carbed normally aspirated '65 GTO with the 200r4 and 3.73 rear gears runs stock-ish rims and 9" wide drag radials on the back....and he just ran a 10.09 @136mph on 6/4/11 at Bakersfield...His motor is under 500 cid, and, he drives this thing to take his kids for ice cream, too. No need for tubs and flares to go REAL FAST!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, that's what my engine guy told me....low 10's no problem. I probably won't ever take it to the track...but I will be taking it on "ice cream runs" and for "donuts":rofl: Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What's the general consensus on the wheels fellas????


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the Billets, they make a nice product...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, those two make for an impossible choice. I do like the Heritage slightly more for their simple look.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like fatty's on the back, 275 can fit in stock wheel wells, maybe wider with clearancing. You can still mini tub the body, just square up the wheel wells for the future. I saw the Wanger GTO and love it, those rims would look good, but bling like the specialties works also, your choice.. A huffer out your hood and subtle rims doesn't work, lol, not a sleeper at all.. I say 295's out back, 225s/235s up front, big n littles, but still handles on 18's.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

From the two choices of wheels I would have to lean towards the heritage. I'm not familiar to the wheel but it reminds me of a salt flat type wheel. Looks nice and will look good on your 67. The other choice is too much like stock. Your build is not even close to stock.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, I saw the Heritages on a 67 GTO in a magazine ad.....lookes sweet. JET,I gotta find the widest tires I can fit, and still be 27+ tall for the rear......gotta avoid the rubberband look and anything shorter will look too small....will check the 295......:willy:arty:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

both wheels are winners but with all the bling pokin out of the hood i think the billet is the way to go.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Unless the car is real low, a 40 or 45 series tire looks good on a Vette, but is short for a muscle car. It will be a challenge to find a 55 series or so to look right on that car in an 17, or 18. Good luck, your frame company has already done this, so that would be my first stop for rim/tire selection.
Oh, did I tell you your car is awesome and you are my idol!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Problem is...can't run 15" rims due to brakes,,,16"and 17" don't have tall enough tire selection for the rear. a 275/45ZR-18 is 27.7 tall and 10.7 wide.....nice fit........thanks Jet, I'll let you buy me a Tequila if I make it to Florida!!:cheers E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the Wangers wheels over the Heritage wheels, even with the blower bustin' out of the hood. I really like the wheels Instg8ter used on his '66, but don't know if they are available in your size. American Racing torque thrust's in a 17 or 18 would look killer, IMO, especially with a charcoal shaded center spoke area, like the really old ones.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Billets are made to order, for size and exact backspace, (got mine second hand so i did not have that option, but also did not pay MSRP) heres the size chart

Billet Specialties - GTX35


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Torque Thrusts are on 'the list" also!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Those are nice wheels...and reasonably priced too. Some of Billet Spec. wheels are VERY expensive.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric....Wangers or Torque Thrusts get my vote! Rick


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Come on down, we'll have the Tequilla flowing..
Torque Thrusts look good, but everyone is running them on their Restomods. I like the billets like g8ters. Dragstars would look retro cool.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch, I stupidly didn't do that ,coulda had the chassis built narrowed and all....... Eric:cheers


Don't ya just love that "hindsight" kick in the butt....:willy:
And NO nothing you can stuff in a stock wheel well is gonna hold that power when the blower kicks in. In fact may be 15'' wrinkles might not...:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, :willy: but at least I won't bust any drive line parts if I don't hook up...maybe......P.S. I dropped the chassis, and all suspension, etc parts off at a friends powder coat shop last night....we are gonna blast and coat aaaalllllll day today!!arty: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

arty:Isn't it fun spending Eric's money??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Eric, i got the whole set with like new rubber off a trailer queen 57' Chevy for 650.00. my wife would divorce me it i spent 2000.00 on wheels and tires..... But your build allows all of us all to live vicariously through you.....coming along nicely, no rushing perfection.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks fellas....I got no kids so I figure why save too much for the funeral. :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw my chassis today. It came out real nice. I will bring it, and the rest of the chassis/suspension parts home from my buddy's powder coat shop. On Monday.....and will take some pics to post!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------

